# So what’s going to happen with this forum?



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

are we basically done? Discuss


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I mean with the Uber SDC fatality it looks like it’s gonna take an act of God for SDCs to get out of “persona non grata” status now


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yup..Since autonomous cars will be taking over the streets within a month putting us all out of work, the website owners have already put this domain name up for sale.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

People are stupid. Google is still considered the “front runner” and people will continue to fall for their propaganda for awhile. When they start missing big deadlines and causing accidents their reputation will be irreparably tarnished and the bloom will be off the already wilting rose


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> People are stupid. Google is still considered the "front runner" and people will continue to fall for their propaganda for awhile. When they start missing big deadlines and causing accidents their reputation will be irreparably tarnished and the bloom will be off the already wilting rose


Google??!! The company that actually took their name off their own SDC project to protect themselves if things went sideways? That Google?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Google??!! The company that actually took their name off their own SDC project to protect themselves if things went sideways? That Google?


Yup. Remember a couple years ago when we were all going to be wearing Google glasses. How did that work out?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> People are stupid. Google is still considered the "front runner" and people will continue to fall for their propaganda for awhile. When they start missing big deadlines and causing accidents their reputation will be irreparably tarnished and the bloom will be off the already wilting rose


Google seems to be chasing a couple other things that seem to be a waste of their time:

1 the Google Home- their answer to amazon's echo and Alexa

2. The pixl phone- their answer to the iPhone

Alexa and iPhone are already established. Why does google think they can do then better?

Just like they think they can do SDCs

Dumb ideas


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> People are stupid. Google is still considered the "front runner" and people will continue to fall for their propaganda for awhile. When they start missing big deadlines and causing accidents their reputation will be irreparably tarnished and the bloom will be off the already wilting rose


When have they missed a deadline? Man, dude, just stop. They're THREE YEARS ahead of schedule.

I know you're secretly excited about their big announcement this coming Tuesday. Have you started writing nay-sayer propaganda to be prepared?



iheartuber said:


> are we basically done? Discuss


I have considered this and I'm sure the owners have too. This forum has a semi-predictable finite lifespan. I can't say I'll miss most of you, but some of you were fun.

What's even more interesting is how the nay-sayers will react as their jobs dry up. It's gonna be a hate bomb in here as they quit. I'm assuming the Jockers of this site will just ghost at some point in the near future as they become more and more exposed to ridicule.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When have they missed a deadline? Man, dude, just stop. They're THREE YEARS ahead of schedule.
> 
> I know you're secretly excited about their big announcement this coming Tuesday. Have you started writing nay-sayer propaganda to be prepared?
> 
> ...


I operate as a mini taxi business with my one car and all of the things I need to do in order to successfully handle my business. Everything from maintenance to customer service to accommodation of special requests, etc.

The day that the companies involved with robot cars display any evidence that they can compitently handle these things is the day I will feel my job can be taken away by a robot.

Despite your wishful thinking, it hasn't happened. In fact, the tragic death in Phoenix could very well show that the TECH isn't even ready. I won't say that's the case for sure but I will say two things:

1. It looks very much like that's the case
2. They absolutely will investigate and report the findings


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Yup. Remember a couple years ago when we were all going to be wearing Google glasses. How did that work out?


Well, they were $1600 ..... hahahaha.... Actually I've seen few idiots wearing those in an airport. Asked them about and they had a guilty awkward smile before they've told me was their company that asked them to wear the glasses.

And Amazon drone delivery? Asked two Amazon employees back in 2012 about it, and they've start laughing....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Well, they were $1600 ..... hahahaha.... Actually I've seen few idiots wearing those in an airport. Asked them about and they had a guilty awkward smile before they've told me was their company that asked them to wear the glasses.
> 
> And Amazon drone delivery? Asked two Amazon employees back in 2012 about it, and they've start laughing....


So... if waymo's Robo cars go the way of google glasses then how exactly are they going to "take over" rideshare from Uber in "six years"?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you handle one car? That's amazing. Seriously, how could they compete?
> 
> The death is tragic and a condemnation of Uber and their thoughtlessness in their pursuit of greed. I have posted my distrust in them many times. My distrust of their culture and especially my distrust in their SDC program. What sucks for the nay-sayers is I was ahead of this in my opinion of Uber. I have consistently minimized their involvement and spoke about their attempts as a stunt and posing.
> 
> ...


I had a similar debate with the Tomato

Both you and he are convinced this is all going to happen "soon"

He thinks weeks, you think six years.

I'll say to you the same thing I said to him:

Since I cannot change your mind or even have you reasonably see my point of view, then I'll just wait and see if six years come and if what you predict comes true or not.

Can't wait six years? Don't worry! If what you say is true there will be indications sooner than six years. For example- when Waymo comes out of beta testing in Phoenix will the public jump on it like they jump on the new iPhone? I say no but hey maybe I'm wrong.

Anyway, that's a way we can find out sooner than six years which of us is right.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

We can elaborate about Roomba's....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> are we basically done? Discuss


It sure is awfully QUIET in this forum lately!! Did we lose some sdc shills or something??


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It sure is awfully QUIET in this forum lately!! Did we lose some sdc shills or something??


no, greg created two more accounts, transporter007 and tailgaters


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> no, greg created two more accounts, transporter007 and tailgaters


Already put them both on Ignore.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> no, greg created two more accounts, transporter007 and tailgaters


Actually I'm not 100% convinced transporter is the Tomato. They sound similar at first glance but on closer look there are nuances.

My theory is transporter007 is one of the real estate developers who hired the Tomato's firm.

Maybe he wanted to get in on all the fun over here at UP.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Actually I'm not 100% convinced transporter is the Tomato. They sound similar at first glance but on closer look there are nuances.
> 
> My theory is transporter007 is one of the real estate developers who hired the Tomato's firm.
> 
> Maybe he wanted to get in on all the fun over here at UP.


greg literally used the same phrase in a post under both names. it's all greg. remember, this kid isn't very bright.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I operate as a mini taxi business with my one car and all of the things I need to do in order to successfully handle my business. Everything from maintenance to customer service to accommodation of special requests, etc.
> 
> The day that the companies involved with robot cars display any evidence that they can compitently handle these things is the day I will feel my job can be taken away by a robot.
> 
> ...


If anything the last 2 accidents with Tesla and Uber will intensify the race and speed it up. Google is after the big city markets first and will partner with local systems design ( software ) partners. For every mile of driving by an AV there are approximately 800 hours of annotations and identification. This process could take another 2 years or less depending on deep learning machines. Entire cities, once they are mapped will be able to use prior geolocation data history from other cities and the mapping will be far less man hours of annotation. Firmware chips will have most everything they'll need to navigate even with 5 G bandwidth. The swapping out of hard drives every day and back to WAYMO will soon be obsolete and as 5 G gets implemented the entire process will be speeded up exponentially.

I still want to know why Uber thought that one LIDAR on the rooftop was all they needed? However, all of us here know what Uber is all about and how management sees breaking rules as an imperative to success.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> If anything the last 2 accidents with Tesla and Uber will intensify the race and speed it up. Google is after the big city markets first and will partner with local systems design ( software ) partners. For every mile of driving by an AV there are approximately 800 hours of annotations and identification. This process could take another 2 years or less depending on deep learning machines. Entire cities, once they are mapped will be able to use prior geolocation data history from other cities and the mapping will be far less man hours of annotation. Firmware chips will have most everything they'll need to navigate even with 5 G bandwidth. The swapping out of hard drives every day and back to WAYMO will soon be obsolete and as 5 G gets implemented the entire process will be speeded up exponentially.
> 
> I still want to know why Uber thought that one LIDAR on the rooftop was all they needed? However, all of us here know what Uber is all about and how management sees breaking rules as an imperative to success.


As I drive I am constantly anticipating potential problems and am always ready to avoid them. For example, I see a car begin to weave over and even if he does not put on his turn signal I can tell he's about to possibly hit me. I keep my foot ready on the brake.

Or: the light is turning from yellow to red and I see a car possibly maybe making a left hand turn. Technically he's supposed to wait until I pass but we all know how people make mistakes. I ready myself in a situation like this, too.

The list goes on and on.

My question is: are these sensors and computer programming able to be PROACTIVE or only REACTIVE?

Since there's a lot of you on here who seem to know how these things work can you answer that for me?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> As I drive I am constantly anticipating potential problems and am always ready to avoid them. For example, I see a car begin to weave over and even if he does not put on his turn signal I can tell he's about to possibly hit me. I keep my foot ready on the brake.
> 
> Or: the light is turning from yellow to red and I see a car possibly maybe making a left hand turn. Technically he's supposed to wait until I pass but we all know how people make mistakes. I ready myself in a situation like this, too.
> 
> ...


Terrific question. I have been following this topic on a variety of sites. It can very technical, personally I find the large data sets research an incredible subset of a much bigger story. There have been competing factions in this race. BTW this is a very labour intensive project for even a large corporation.
These machines are mapping out all the big markets first. The transition to smaller markets will take a lot more time and the rural market has different conditions and anomalies.

As to your questions. The industry is developing the cognitive sciences and implementing their research. The neurosciences will help draft the self teaching machine learning algorithms. When humans drive vehicles they are executing amazing amounts of calculus, intuitively. After being sceptical I have now realized we will be shocked at the disruption not just in driving automation but in every aspect of manufacturing. Yes Tesla has made some serious errors scaling up their robotic manufacturing, being first is a messy narrative. Being defensive with integrated probability models.

The most talented people in math and sciences around the world are in the last technological advance ahead of quantum applications in physics and computer sciences.

Humans can do something more productive than steering and navigation of vehicles. Roads will change as much as vehicles that will move us. Electric vehicles will also be part of this new technology and the biggest change in transportation since the introduction of the Model T.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uber is micro chipping donkeys with gps that will pull the autonomous cars and create doom for all


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Terrific question. I have been following this topic on a variety of sites. It can very technical, personally I find the large data sets research an incredible subset of a much bigger story. There have been competing factions in this race. BTW this is a very labour intensive project for even a large corporation.
> These machines are mapping out all the big markets first. The transition to smaller markets will take a lot more time and the rural market has different conditions and anomalies.
> 
> As to your questions. The industry is developing the cognitive sciences and implementing their research. The neurosciences will help draft the self teaching machine learning algorithms. When humans drive vehicles they are executing amazing amounts of calculus, intuitively. After being sceptical I have now realized we will be shocked at the disruption not just in driving automation but in every aspect of manufacturing. Yes Tesla has made some serious errors scaling up their robotic manufacturing, being first is a messy narrative. Being defensive with integrated probability models.
> ...


Did my question get answered?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

It will be a lot further off than a month that we will be replaced and it won’t happen all at once.

1. Not everyone trusts automatic vehicles
2. The news will work in our favor due to sensationalism
3. There aren’t enough driverless cars to replace us all at once
4. The cars themselves are prohibitively expensive for X level service..

We have years, not months. Make your money and find other jobs.

What you will see is drivers being culled.. the worst of the worst will get deactivated, and our numbers will slowly dwindle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Google??!! The company that actually took their name off their own SDC project to protect themselves if things went sideways? That Google?


Yes.
Google D.A.R.P.A. DEFENSE CONTRACTOR
" BIG BROTHER"

That lot of Transhumanists !



jocker12 said:


> We can elaborate about Roomba's....


Evil Transhumanist vaccums !

Cats seem to like them though


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> It will be a lot further off than a month that we will be replaced and it won't happen all at once.
> 
> 1. Not everyone trusts automatic vehicles
> 2. The news will work in our favor due to sensationalism
> ...


Let me tell you a little story...

Back in 1998 a friend of mine was working in the dot com bubble for a place that was ahead of its time making internet radio stations. She told me in the future all radio will be streaming. At the time it seemed odd to me because we all barely had broadband, were mostly working off of dial up, and buffering drop outs were very common.

It took about 15 years for WiFi speed to get up to civilized levels, smart phones to become ubiquitous and unlimited data plans to become common all of which now makes something like Spotify the dream they had back in 1998. So all in all it took about 20 years.

I see a similar trajectory for robo cars. Now let's be very clear here: robo cars you can buy at the dealer and robo cars being utilized as taxis are two totally different things and take two totally different timeframes to play out.

In short, using robo cars as taxis have a whole slew of challenges that simply buying an AV at the dealer does not.

It seems that the robo lovers here tend to get the two ideas combined.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Let me tell you a little story...
> 
> Back in 1998 a friend of mine was working in the dot com bubble for a place that was ahead of its time making internet radio stations. She told me in the future all radio will be streaming. At the time it seemed odd to me because we all barely had broadband, were mostly working off of dial up, and buffering drop outs were very common.
> 
> ...


There's a type of person who seems to really enjoy causing panic.

When I was a kid I could hear the high pitch that the picture tube in a television made. It annoyed me so much that I never owned a TV as an adult. Instead I torrented movies on my computer. I was an early adopter of Netflix, and told anyone that would listen that streaming was the future of TV.

It's over a decade later and TV is still a thing, though Netflix is doing auch better job imho of producing quality programming.

So, I totally agree, it's going to be a long fadeout.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i drive google people around all day every day...when they start with their "sdc's will work" jibber jabber, i throw a bunch of hypothetical scenarios at em that make em shut up real quick

they always go "well, i never really thought of that"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i drive google people around all day every day...when they start with their "sdc's will work" jibber jabber, i throw a bunch of hypothetical scenarios at em that make em shut up real quick
> 
> they always go "well, i never really thought of that"


Let me just pause right there for one second...

Do you mean to tell me that the very people creating what is considered the "Gold Standard" of SDC tech (Google/Waymo), the people who, in order to successfully implement this tech would literally have to think of everything (and who supposedly already have) those people tell you and I quote: "I never really thought of that?"

I rest my case.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Let me just pause right there for one second...
> 
> Do you mean to tell me that the very people creating what is considered the "Gold Standard" of SDC tech (Google/Waymo), the people who, in order to successfully implement this tech would literally have to think of everything (and who supposedly already have) those people tell you and I quote: "I never really thought of that?"
> 
> I rest my case.


If google tells moronic nerds the earth is flat and the sun revolves around it, they'll believe it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> There's a type of person who seems to really enjoy causing panic.
> 
> When I was a kid I could hear the high pitch that the picture tube in a television made. It annoyed me so much that I never owned a TV as an adult. Instead I torrented movies on my computer. I was an early adopter of Netflix, and told anyone that would listen that streaming was the future of TV.
> 
> ...


You know...I also used to hear...

That high frequency RF sound...

flyback transformer generating RF...

Eminating from the picture tube...25K...

And I ALSO know how that RF electricity...

Can "bite" if not discharged properly...8>O

I for one wished for the development...

Of LCD screens that didn't use this...8>)

At least one wish came true...

Rakos


----------

